# first Fed day



## Brew23SeaHunt (Oct 5, 2009)

Braved the seas today and got our 4 man limit in about 30 min, which I was thankful for, then we headed back north. It was definitely sporty for my 23', but not unsafe (IMO), just had to be careful. Hope it calms down so we can have at least another day or so of Fed season!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice mess of snapper !


----------



## FISHUNT7 (Jul 19, 2009)

*Snaps*

Nice snapper. Thanks for posting the pics for those of us that are sitting on the sidelines. 
LOVE the way you got the dog to sit still for the picture. He looks like he is sitting there like he was one of the fishermen. LOL


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

I saw y'all posing for the pics from down the canal. I was jealous!! Nice mess of fish for sure. (I have the 20' century)


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

Is that dog a boxer? Or is he more in to MMA? 

Nice mess of fish. Glad someone was able to get out and get some.


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

That's some hogs!


----------



## Scardog7 (Oct 11, 2011)

Rickpcfl said:


> Is that dog a boxer? Or is he more in to MMA?
> 
> Nice mess of fish. Glad someone was able to get out and get some.


That's funny right there. Good looking dog. Nice fishes.


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice catch and beautiful dog.


----------



## petedao (Dec 11, 2013)

Nice. How far out did you go?


----------



## dehook (Jul 21, 2008)

Some good looking snaps but better looking Boxers. Love those dogs, Its about time to rescue another one.


----------



## Brew23SeaHunt (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the kind words, especially about my boxer, she just lost her brother who's been around from day 1 for her, so I try to involve her with as much as I can.


----------



## Brew23SeaHunt (Oct 5, 2009)

huntnflorida said:


> I saw y'all posing for the pics from down the canal. I was jealous!! Nice mess of fish for sure. (I have the 20' century)


Thanks man!


----------

